# Photoshop A6 :-)



## James.Kayn (Jun 16, 2008)

i made this one last night







What do u think 
[[URL="http://img122.imageshack.us/...img122/9441/dtma6copycopycopycc4.th.jpg[/IMG]/URL]


----------



## Kavanagh (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Photoshop A6  (James.Kayn)*

i think that nismo sticker on the side is stupid.
and why would you really do that to an a6


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Photoshop A6  (James.Kayn)*

Would you like a little soy with that rice?


----------

